# Some assembly required...



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello All,

I'm in the process of trying to finish up on a project that I started a while ago but put aside while distracted with other life stuff. It's, hopefully, going to be a storage cabinet with doors and adjustable shelves. The main carcass pictured below is ready for assembly and I've put it together (without glue) so I can get a handle on how I will place my clamps, etc. The top and sides are joined with biscuits. The bottom and sides, as well as the two partitions, are joined in a dado slot. Back will be 1/4" ply.

As for it's current state, I'm a little concerned about fitting and clamping all these pieces together and getting them square during glue up in a timely manner. I'm guessing I'll have roughly 15 minutes. I will have the assistance of my signifiant other, but it'll just be the two of us. It's a pretty heavy unit as it's almost six feet long. I have clamps for running lengthwise across the front and back and clamps at the partitions, front and back as well.

If you all have any advice as to what would be the smartest way to approach assembling this beast in the short time allotted (using TiteBond III glue) I'd love to know your tricks of the trade.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What I do sometimes when I think I may not get it all glued in time is to glue half of it with the glue in place but put the other piece to it and do the clamping until the half is dried. Then I take apart the unglued pieces, coat them with glue, and do the clamping all over again. You have to have a piece that will come apart on the unglued side to do that. If it is all dadoed and captured, you just have to coat it and work real quickly.

Titebond III is all I ever use any more, too.

cheers, Jim


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Similar to Jim's method, I would glue it up in stages, using right-angle braces to ensure that the pieces are square. From what I gather from the photos and your description, you could easily glue the two partitions into the dadoes in the bottom, using the right-angle braces and clamps. When that's dried, glue the top onto the partitions, let that dry and attach the sides with your long clamps. As long as your first glue up of the partitions to the bottom are square, unless you torque something in the later steps, the whole unit will be square, although continuing to use braces would be good just to play it safe.

The braces could be commercial, which are pricey, or you can make your own like this out of a double stack of 3/4 plywood. Just make sure the two sides are at a right angle and knock off the corner so they stay flush. I keep several sizes around for different sorts of projects.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would place your long clamps over the joints. 
Where you have them will bow the sides and ultimately pull the joint crooked. 
Keeping the clamps squared over the joint will help square the cabinet.

I would start with your 2 center dividers then attach your sides. 
You will have plenty of time, don't rush.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you, gentlemen. For some reason, the simplest answers are the ones that are the most difficult for me to see. I will take your advice and proceed accordingly.


----------

